# Water shield (Brasenia schreberi)



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone have experience with this plant? I dug up a couple of small specimens from a dried-up pond; I eventually want to put them in my larger ripariums. Any tips on lighting, nutrients, etc. would be appreciated!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've no experience growing them, but I see them alot in my area in open areas and in pools with lots of decaying organic matter. But I think they would be similar to most lilies, in that they can tolerate moderate lighting...and high light would only encourage emerged leaves more. The sites I see them in suggests they like nuetral to acid water. But again, I don't see why they would not be okay in any water conditions.

Please update us on your experience with them. I'm very curious to see how they do for you.

Oh, and in case you've never pulled up a live one before, don't get freaked out if you get a thick film/slime coat on the submerged petioles and leaves. That's natural for this species durnig a certain growth period.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, Davemonkey. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Quick: To what common genus of aquarium plants is this species related?

Someone in GWAPA tried a small submersed specimen, but I don't think it worked out. I'd give it a try though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Quick: To what common genus of aquarium plants is this species related?


 Cabomba 

I know Brasenia from cultivation in the botan. garden Göttingen, in an outdoor pond and a frost-free outdoor basin. As far as I know, our plants here are from western U.S. They grow in ca. 20-40cm deep water in nutrient-rich muddy substrate based on rather calcareous loam, so an acid environment seems not to be necessary for the culture. Only few submerged leaves in the spring. I believe indoor cultivation (as plant with floating leaves only) with good lighting + nutrient-rich substrate + enough space (long runners!) should not pose problems. As this species has a wide distribution to tropical Africa, Asia, Australia and West Indies, comparing plants from different regions may be interesting.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> Quick: To what common genus of aquarium plants is this species related?





miremonster said:


> Cabomba


Wait...Cabomba? Seriously?! Wow, I would never have guessed that!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, Cabomba. Have you ever seen the floating leaves?


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

I intend to grow these with floating leaves, so hopefully it will work out better than the GWAPA member's submersed specimen. These plants were collected in Middle Tennessee, where hard, basic water is the rule, though I did not test the (very little) water in the pond. They were growing with _Eleocharis quadrangulata_, some smaller _Eleocharis_, _Juncus repens_, and lots of _Proserpinaca_ (both _palustris_ and _pectinata_).

Would houseplant root tabs work well for nutrients in the substrate?


----------

